# Growth Hormone (serum) Riptropins



## PFM (Apr 17, 2012)

As many guys know I have 5 Growth Hormone (serum) Tests under my belt now. All tests were 5iu's, SubQ 1.5-3.0hrs post injection, empty stomach.

My first two tests proved 100% Bunk HGH, but I did establish my baseline of 0.1 and 0.2 respectively.

Serostim tested 8.7

Riptropin tested 10.4

I hope this helps you guys having first hand unbiased results. Kigtropin is next and then Elitropins.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 17, 2012)

Great info you crazy fool!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 17, 2012)

So double the numbers to compre to the standard testing being done guys sinceguys test on 10iu

 Thanks Mike!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Mike!!!! Love u


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice to see this test done mike. Thanks my man.


----------



## PFM (Apr 17, 2012)

5iu's of Rips and my hands locked up overnight and couldn't sleep!

Good GH  !!!


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good thread Mike. So its safe to say that all Rips are testing these numbers right now? About 20.8 like Zeek said. I'm just wondering for the fact of Im thinking of getting a couple kits and Im curious if all the same batches run this number from all suppliers or if its a matter of different suppliers have different batches that could test differently.


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 17, 2012)

Good lookin mike! Much appreciated!!!!!!!

Looking forward to seeing more results


----------



## PFM (Apr 17, 2012)

These came with scratch off security #'s that verify on Rips Web Site.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Mike you're the man!  Folks I'll be testing the same rips Mike has this week also, I'll post on here.


----------



## GarnetandGold (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice results, are you allowed to disclose the source?  I am a HK guy can you relate?


----------

